# KVM Switch

## lotas

Im looking at upgrading my network, and if everything goes as planed, i will have 5 computers. 1 will be a router with little or no need for a monitor, 2 will be workstations (windows and linux) and will need a monitor each about 50% of the time and 2 server, which i would like to have monitors just in case. My question is has anyone else got a KVM (Keyboard Video Mouse) switch? Is it any good? Any problems? What make would you recommend? 

Thanks in advance

----------

## ronmon

I have this one, which I bought because of the high resolution supported. That's something to watch for when you buy one. It has run flawlessly at 1600x1200 and they are available with more ports and longer cables if you need them. Belkin, Linksys and D-Link are a few others I have used and all were okay.

One disadvantage is that I have never found one that fully supports Logitech pointing devices and I will not give up my trusty old Trackman Marble+. So I always had to use extra mice for the other machines.

----------

## nitro322

I have a Cybex (now Avocent) SwitchView that works great.  The highest resolution I ran through it was 1124x768, so I can't vouch for how it would do any higher, but I haven't had any problems from it at all (even though I got it used from eBay), and it's worked fine with all almost all of my peripherals, even my Logitech Mouseman Wheel.  The only thing it doesn't seem to like, though, is wireless mice.  Might want to look for something else in that case.

----------

## snakattak3

i have the linksys 2 computer kvm switch, and it has so far worked flawlessly. Its not the right size for your setup, but i know that they have more kvm models with more slots for more stuff.

i guess check out www.linksys.com for them, i bought mine off of ebay.  Hope you find a good one

----------

## lotas

Cool. Thanks for the information. I found a company here selling a 4 port manual switch for 65 ex vat (about 88 in total). i dont know the difference between a manual switch and automatic, but when they get them back in stock ill have a look. Thanks for your replys!

----------

## dirtboy

I own the Belkin OmniView ps/2 model.  There are some bad reports of Linux dropping USB devices when you change computers on the USB models, so I opted for the ps/2 version and couldn't be happier.  Got a 4 computer model for about  $65.

[Edit]

One other thing, check the docs on the KVM's before you buy them.  Some models switch computers after hitting CTRL twice, which really messes up some games.  Mine switches after hitting SCRLCK twice, which I never use anyway.  Here's the link to where I bought it from.  Seems to be going for $59 now:

 Harmony Computers

----------

## Seron

Does the Belkin OmniView ps/2 support all mouse buttons and wheel? Like the Intellimouse or Logitech MX700? I think it's supposed to do so when switching between Windows variants, but does it do so between Linux and Windows?

Is there any KVM that lets you use all the buttons and wheel both in Windows and Linux?

Seron

----------

## PowerFactor

I also have a Linksys 2 port model.  Just a little warning about that one.  It is usually adequate and it is inexpensive.  It worked fine with my old motherboard (chaintech 7AIA)  but with my new one (asus A7S333) I cant get  the mouse wheel to work through the kvm with linux.  I once heard someone rant about how stupid it was to hardcode ctrl ctrl as the shortcut to switch computers.  I didn't understand what his problem was till I once tried to play a game where ctrl was the fire button and I couldn't change it. That was annoying.    :Laughing: 

----------

## masseya

 *Seron wrote:*   

> Is there any KVM that lets you use all the buttons and wheel both in Windows and Linux?

 

I have a Belkin OmniView SE 4 port KVM (ps/2) and I've been able to use all the buttons in both linux and windows with my M$ IntelliMouse Explorer.  I cannot speak for other KVMs and this mouse.

----------

## BLASTER_

I have one.. my IMPS/2 mouse looses sync when switching systems but moving to console 1 and back into X corrects the prolbem.

----------

## Seron

Thanks for the advice and info. I can't find a supplier for the Belkin OmniView SE in Sweden. They have other models. Has anyone tried the Belkin OmniView Soho ps/2 switch with Win/Linux and can confirm that all mouse buttons and wheel work?

Seron

----------

## capran

I just set up a new Gentoo box, and I share my monitor and USB keyboard & mouse with a W2K box using a USB KVM from Compucable (kind of generic looking, fairly cheap $25 from newegg.)

Everything works great for Windows, and seems to for linux, except that if I'm in X, and then switch the KVM back and forth, the mouse stops responding. It lights back up, so I know its got power, but X just "loses" it. The keyboard comes back just fine.

I have to quit or restart X and then it works again. I've tried unplugging/replugging it, no good.

MS Natural Pro, and MS Intellimouse Optical.

----------

## steveb

 *lotas wrote:*   

> Im looking at upgrading my network, and if everything goes as planed, i will have 5 computers. 1 will be a router with little or no need for a monitor, 2 will be workstations (windows and linux) and will need a monitor each about 50% of the time and 2 server, which i would like to have monitors just in case. My question is has anyone else got a KVM (Keyboard Video Mouse) switch? Is it any good? Any problems? What make would you recommend? 
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

for the server i have the compaq rib (remote inside board) wich is a big big help, because i can grab the screen over ip, i can update remotly the bios, i can soft reboot the system, i can power down the system, i can boot the system from a cold power down, etc, etc....

for the desktop i have a black box personal kvm. wich is very nice. you can eaven switch with a keyboard combination from one session to the other.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Xiderpunk

 *capran wrote:*   

> I just set up a new Gentoo box, and I share my monitor and USB keyboard & mouse with a W2K box using a USB KVM from Compucable (kind of generic looking, fairly cheap $25 from newegg.)
> 
> Everything works great for Windows, and seems to for linux, except that if I'm in X, and then switch the KVM back and forth, the mouse stops responding. It lights back up, so I know its got power, but X just "loses" it. The keyboard comes back just fine.
> 
> I have to quit or restart X and then it works again. I've tried unplugging/replugging it, no good.
> ...

 

Hi Capran, I have a Belkin Omni Cube 2-port KVM with the MS Intellimouse Explorer (Optical) and experienced the same problem. The fix that worked for me was to change the mouse protocol to IMPS/2 in XF86Config instead of ExplorerPS/2. 

The mouse wheel and buttons all work fine using the IMPS/2 protocol and X now correctly switches without problems.

Give that a try   :Smile: 

----------

## capran

Wow, thanks Xiderpunk. But guess what? It was exactly the opposite for me! I was using IMPS/2, changed it to ExplorerPS/2 (also set up my 7 buttons), and it works now for switching the KVM as well! 

Go figure!

----------

